# Look who's finally posing for the camera :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness! SO CUTE!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's sweet little Zazu! He's such a gorgeous boy and did a great job in posing wonderfully for his photo shoot!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm totally in love with Zazu! 
Noah and Zazu are both so adorable it takes my breath away when I see their pictures. 

Thanks for sharing this little cutie with us Niamh. *


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

He was being a little rascal running around the top of the sofa. He's only just starting to explore and get adventurous - he's usually very clingy and too scared to not be on my hand (or as close to my face as possible).  

It's good to see him come out of his 'shell' a bit


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Need.... to kiss..... SO CUTE!!!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Aww how cute ..zazu is so precious and beautiful.thanks so much for sharing.blessings always.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Zazu is very photogenic!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Zazu is positively stunning in his new head shots! Err, um, body shots?  either way, he's gorgeous, and I'm so glad he's finally relaxing a little bit when not on you. Send a snuggle his way from me, ok?*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Zazu and Noah are two of my favourite non-budgies on the forum. Zazu did a wonderful job of posing for his photoshoot. He's be going pro soon!


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!! Please may I join the Zazu fan club?


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, Zazu is such a handsome birdie and doesn't look camera shy at all:clap:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What a handsome boy he is.:loveeyes:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

What an adorable little guy Zazu is  aww! I LOVE that blue mutation!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamh, 

Zazu is absolutely beautiful and he's learning to be a little camera ham, just like his brother Noah  

What a sweetheart! I loved seeing his first pro photoshoot! :clap: hoto: :star: 

Can't wait to see more


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Zazu is so cute! I love his pose with Noah in your poolside signature photo too.


----------

